# Old Anchor Glass Factory



## slugplate (Dec 12, 2019)

This is a picture of an abandoned Anchor Glass factory in my county and I have yet to investigate it. I'm sure there might be some good relics there, but I'm certainly not going to go on my own. My friends have no interest and I fly solo on all of my digs and hunts... except with my dog Gunner. So I really don't have any 'adventurous' people around me. If you're ever in the Monmouth County, NJ area, drop me a message if you're interested.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah, I've been forced for the most part to search solo as well, although I'm kinda new to bottle searching/digging, but many years ago I was quite active searching outdoors for old beer cans and soda cans, that was over twenty years ago, I went back this late sping to the area that I had my best luck at all those years ago, found a few, but nothing to get excited over, wish I had the bottle searching in my blood then, I walked past several, I may go back again this coming early spring.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 15, 2019)

Is that the old factory in Salem, NJ or a different one? I think  you'd be okay going alone, and if you  have your dog you're never fully alone. I do urbex exploring and have been in many similar places alone.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 15, 2019)

RoyalRuby said:


> Yeah, I've been forced for the most part to search solo as well, although I'm kinda new to bottle searching/digging, but many years ago I was quite active searching outdoors for old beer cans and soda cans, that was over twenty years ago, I went back this late sping to the area that I had my best luck at all those years ago, found a few, but nothing to get excited over, wish I had the bottle searching in my blood then, I walked past several, I may go back again this coming early spring.


Sometimes the peace and quiet helps me relax. But there are times I would really appreciate the help and company.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 28, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Is that the old factory in Salem, NJ or a different one? I think  you'd be okay going alone, and if you  have your dog you're never fully alone. I do urbex exploring and have been in many similar places alone.


This is a factory in east-central New Jersey in a town called Aberdeen. Lot's of other old places around there to explore, but they're extremely hard to get to unless you're up to hiking for a few miles, searching, digging, then hiking back a few miles... it's pretty marshy around there.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 28, 2019)

slugplate said:


> This is a factory in east-central New Jersey in a town called Aberdeen. Lot's of other old places around there to explore, but they're extremely hard to get to unless you're up to hiking for a few miles, searching, digging, then hiking back a few miles... it's pretty marshy around there.


Oh I haven't heard of that one. PA actually has some marshy places like that too. Usually where the bottles are.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 28, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Oh I haven't heard of that one. PA actually has some marshy places like that too. Usually where the bottles are.


Exactly right about the marshes. Also, streams, rivers, creeks, and the ocean have been pretty nice to me too. Gotta love those stinky, mushy, sloppy places. Since no one wants to go there, I do pretty good.


----------

